# Hello everyone, I am a newbie here!



## AdvanceSolution (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello, 


it is nice to find a site that is not cluttered with junk. I have been perusing this site for a few months now and finally decided to join. Would love to chat with others on here about technology, I am still learning new things since I was in web hosting for years then got into IT in 2010. 


I am now in the IT bachelor's program at Broward College, possess an A cert, CIW cert and working on my Net . Hope to get to know some of you. Happy Stumbling!


----------



## qchost (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------

